# GNU vs. Skate banana



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Lib tech and gnu boards are identical both made by Mervin. I got a pickle that is pretty much a skate banana although it has an asemetric toe/heel and is supposed to be stiffer. It's a fun board although I don't reccomend big mt riding on it,like east/midwest mts. They have boards that interest me for bigger mts like the lib dark series cause it has c2 or the gnu? skunk ape cause bombing down a double black on a huge banana just seems like insane fun that would never get old. They both are wide boards cause I got size 12s. Google out there websites both brands are the funniest boards IMO


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

which GNU board would you recommend?


GNU Men's Park Pickle 153 BTX

GNU Men's Carbon Credit Series 153 BTX 

the park pickle has "symmetric sidecuts and construction to balance the different turning mechanics required for heelside turns and toe side turns," but im not exactly sure what that means and if it is necessary (and worth $100 more).


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Its really going to depend on 1) what your willing to pay and 2) what your needs are.

The GNU carbon credit is a very entry level board, im pretty sure it has an extruded base. If you just want a board to ride, have fun on, and dont plan to really take great care of, thats the board for you. for example, not waxing as often as you should. Your unwaxed extruded base will slide better than your unwaxed sintered base.

The banana is going to bump up in quality for the CC series.

Both lib tech and gnu have different models for different things, gnu having the entry level stuff the lib does not have. Gnu does also have the high quality gear, but theyr boards for the masses offering kids boards, womens boards, and entrylevel boards as well as the advanced stuff. Lib is mainly hardcare shit 

For all mountain, I ride a 2010 Lib T.Rice 153 with btx. awesome board and love it. Never have to sharpen edges. Ive sharpened my 07 Trice with mtx once.... still ride ice like its no big thing.

If your a park monkey, get the Lib box scratcher or the gnu park pickle.

get back to us on your needs, IE how much you wanna spend, area youll mostly ride, stuff like that and we will be able to help you more.
If you liked riding that carbon credit....the mervin line just gets better from there


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

somebodyelse5 said:


> get back to us on your needs, IE how much you wanna spend, area youll mostly ride, stuff like that and we will be able to help you more.
> If you liked riding that carbon credit....the mervin line just gets better from there


well i have access to a pro-deal and/or 25% off, so i can get the GNU park pickle or the skate banana for about the same price. 

as to what i want to ride, im not sure about the terminology, but i mostly like to carve down slopes and go off jumps, and soon start park stuff. most of the slopes i go down are groomed, its not backcountry or anything (i dont know if that makes a difference). 

thanks for helping.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

GNU is legit. I ride a 156 Park Pickle and it kills everything from groomers to pipe to park. The BTX is awesome in powder too.

I would say though, if I were you I'd get next years Park Pickle which has (i think?) C2 BTX for a little more stability at higher speeds on those groomers, but if you're pro deal is only for this season then I'd go for this years no problem.

For me, this was the year to finally get a new set up and I couldn't be any happier with my pickle.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

jyjuke said:


> GNU is legit. I ride a 156 Park Pickle and it kills everything from groomers to pipe to park. The BTX is awesome in powder too.
> 
> I would say though, if I were you I'd get next years Park Pickle which has (i think?) C2 BTX for a little more stability at higher speeds on those groomers, but if you're pro deal is only for this season then I'd go for this years no problem.
> 
> For me, this was the year to finally get a new set up and I couldn't be any happier with my pickle.


thanks, im probably gonna get a park pickle. what bindings are good with it? im looking at burton customs and tech nine rhyme and reason now.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 2010 green union forces, it looks really nice. But looks aside I can personally recommend from my previous set ups: you cant ever go wrong with 390s and burton cartels are great as well.

Personal preference aside, I always hear great things about flux, ride, and flows. Do some research, see what you can find.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

mrpez said:


> thanks, im probably gonna get a park pickle. what bindings are good with it? im looking at burton customs and tech nine rhyme and reason now.


i have the customs. no complaints at all


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm rocking a Park Pickle 159 Wide and love it! We had a great powder day earlier in the week and its the first time I've taken it off the groomed runs since I got it a few weeks ago. It was amazing how easy it was to float powder even with a centered stance. You should get the Pickle over the Banana, there are less Pickles being ridden, which makes you unique at your mountain and they have slightly better tech with the deeper radius sidecut and slightly stiffer base on the heel edge.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

"carving down the mountain easily at high speeds,"

this statement pushes you away from the softer lib/gnu boards you are looking at. if i were you id look into a lib TRS (its what i ride), lib T.RICE, or gnu Riders Choice. these boards are better at speed and for carving than the skate banana.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

lupine said:


> I'm rocking a Park Pickle 159 Wide and love it! We had a great powder day earlier in the week and its the first time I've taken it off the groomed runs since I got it a few weeks ago. It was amazing how easy it was to float powder even with a centered stance. You should get the Pickle over the Banana, there are less Pickles being ridden, which makes you unique at your mountain and they have slightly better tech with the deeper radius sidecut and slightly stiffer base on the heel edge.


i was actually trying to decide earlier whether to get a pickle or banana. what is the difference between both boards? i know that each has banana-tech and a rocker in the middle of the board, and the pickle has the deeper sidecut, but thats the extent of my knowledge. 




crazyface said:


> "carving down the mountain easily at high speeds,"
> 
> this statement pushes you away from the softer lib/gnu boards you are looking at. if i were you id look into a lib TRS (its what i ride), lib T.RICE, or gnu Riders Choice. these boards are better at speed and for carving than the skate banana.


i probably should have clarified that while i would like the board to be stable in carving situations, a lot of my interest also lies in rails, boxes, and jumps. thanks for those suggestions though, ill keep them in mind.



jyjuke said:


> I have 2010 green union forces, it looks really nice. But looks aside I can personally recommend from my previous set ups: you cant ever go wrong with 390s and burton cartels are great as well.
> 
> Personal preference aside, I always hear great things about flux, ride, and flows. Do some research, see what you can find.


thanks for the advice. i looked into ride bindings and found these, which would go very nicely with either the banana or the pickle. my friend also recommended them because he likes the ride brand. what do you guys think?

http://www.sportchalet.com/product/301102_3026213.do?keyword=ride+bindings&sortby=priceDescend


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

pickle is stiffer and better at carving on heel edge. this means it is better at allmountain riding and larger jumos. the sb is softer and better rails boxes and smaller jumps.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

crazyface said:


> pickle is stiffer and better at carving on heel edge. this means it is better at allmountain riding and larger jumos. the sb is softer and better rails boxes and smaller jumps.


it seems like i would be leaning more towards the pickle then, because while i do like boxes/rails, i probably get more fun out of doing jumps and carving really fast


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, If you plan on ONLY riding park go for the pickle. But based on what you said you plan on riding, your gonna want something with a little more stability. 

Think of it this way, this is a dramatic example but works, its how the rep was explaining it to me. If your gonna ride the pickle all mountain (like you are) its like taking a road bike mountainbiking. Get the right tools for the job ya know? You can ride the pickle anywhere, most snowboards are like this, but the pickle is specifically designed to shine in the park. Wont perform nearly as well as a T.rice or TRS or phoenix series or riders choice will at highspeeds. 

I love my T rice. Cant go wrong there. 

I know Jesse Burtner ( has his own pro model, Burtners Box Scratcher) rides is scratcher to do his insane jibbing/urban assaulting/madness and then rides a banana when hes in the backcountry/powder/basically where higher speed/stability is needed. 

I would really recommend more of an all mountain board, or at least a skatebanana. Flexy park boards are a lot of fun, im actually looking to pick one up when my knee heals just to play around on, but as a beginner and someone who plans on going fast and hitting jumps, youll want an allmountain board.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I am an all mountain rider and the Pickle, while built to ride the park, goes anywhere on the mountain you need it too. I agree with most of the consensus here though, if you're not going to spend 80% of your time in the park, get a more all mountain lib tech board. If you're still set on choosing between a Pickle and a Banana, get the Pickle.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

mrpez said:


> thanks, im probably gonna get a park pickle. what bindings are good with it? im looking at burton customs and tech nine rhyme and reason now.


get the green flux titan bindings... they are a perfect fit


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

lupine said:


> I am an all mountain rider and the Pickle, while built to ride the park, goes anywhere on the mountain you need it too. I agree with most of the consensus here though, if you're not going to spend 80% of your time in the park, get a more all mountain lib tech board. If you're still set on choosing between a Pickle and a Banana, get the Pickle.


the reason im kinda set on either a pickle or especially a banana, is because of the pro-deal i have access to. i can get a banana for a ridiculously low price (like $250) so i thought it was too good an opportunity to pass up, because i might not have this deal next year.

i just got back from a day of snowboarding and i tried a few jumps and a box. im definitely going to be spending a lot of time on jumps, rails, and boxes from now on.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the skate banana is made by lib tech which is what a lot of people are suggesting so i asume you would get the same discount on another lib board such as the TRS. if you want to do primarily small jumps and rails you would get the skate banana or the park pickle. 2 other boards that can do medium jumps well and ride allmountain a lor better are the GNU riders choice and the lib tech TRS.

depending on what you want to do you should get
skate banana for mainly park
park pickle for mainly park but better on slopes
lib tech TRS for 50/50 park/slopes
GNU riders choice for 50/50 park/slopes

i ride a TRS from a couple of years ago and it is great everywhere. i ride everything except rails and boxes with it(just not my thing). and it kills everything. it is probable a little too stiff for rails but with the BTX it is probably better for rails.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

PaulyMolitor said:


> get the green flux titan bindings... they are a perfect fit


those bindings look awesome. ill either get those or the green ride bindings. 



crazyface said:


> depending on what you want to do you should get
> skate banana for mainly park
> park pickle for mainly park but better on slopes
> lib tech TRS for 50/50 park/slopes
> GNU riders choice for 50/50 park/slopes


ah, that breakdown is really helpful, thanks. i should know by tomorrow or monday which one im getting, so ill let you guys know.


----------



## MtHoodProductio (Jan 17, 2010)

Both the park pickle and the skate bannana are basically the same board, they are made in the same factory,same tech and basically the same design except for the heel edge on the pickle. I have the pickle and love it, great park powder and groom board. If you are at all hesitant about the heel edge on the pickle its really nice and dosen't take any getting used to.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

MtHoodProductio said:


> Both the park pickle and the skate bannana are basically the same board, they are made in the same factory,same tech and basically the same design except for the heel edge on the pickle. I have the pickle and love it, great park powder and groom board. If you are at all hesitant about the heel edge on the pickle its really nice and dosen't take any getting used to.:thumbsup:


haha thats something i was thinking about actually! i was worried id be turning to far or whatever. i just got the pickle though, i cant wait till saturday to ride it!


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

good choice my friend, you wont regret it.


----------



## MtHoodProductio (Jan 17, 2010)

mrpez said:


> haha thats something i was thinking about actually! i was worried id be turning to far or whatever. i just got the pickle though, i cant wait till saturday to ride it!


Great choice you wont regret it


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks everyone who suggested boards, even if i didnt get the one you suggested haha. very helpful forum and members.


----------

